# Is Model 3 missing time to destination?



## Bobweiser (Jan 4, 2021)

I own a 2015 Model S and just got my wife a Model 3. On the "S", if I drive it to any destination, say Walgreens, when I get there I can quickly look and see how many minutes it took me
to get there. This is without keying in Walgreens as a trip and destination when I started out. Whenever I drive the "S" anywhere, it automatically tells me how long the trip took. I can
not find this information out on the Model 3 and just wonder if I don't know where to find it. BTW, this is my first post on Tesla Owners Online after just joining and I think it's great!


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

Welcome to the forum! The trip info you want is shown on the trip cards that can be pulled up with a swipe to the right on the visualization screen. This latest software update has made the swipe a bit touchy, but trust me, the cards are there. Place your finger below the picture of your car on the white area to the bottom left and swipe right. [after a few tries] This will bring up a trip card showing since you left. A swipe up from there will show since last charge, another swipe up gives a trip meter you can name and reset as needed, one more swipe gives since inception numbers. A left swipe on the visualization screen shows tire pressures. Good luck!


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

FRC said:


> A swipe up from there will show since last charge, another swipe up gives a trip meter you can name and reset as needed, one more swipe gives since inception numbers.


I would add that these trip meters are actually identical to the model S except that you can't see them all at once. Also, the last 2 can be renamed. I think many of us use one of them to keep stats of the car since it was new.


----------



## Bobweiser (Jan 4, 2021)

Thank you FRC and Bigriver. This worked fine. I usually use the B trip meter to keep up with monthly mileage and Trip A for random trips. Sorry for the delay in getting this "THANK YOU" to you.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

Bobweiser said:


> Thank you FRC and Bigriver. This worked fine. I usually use the B trip meter to keep up with monthly mileage and Trip A for random trips. Sorry for the delay in getting this "THANK YOU" to you.


You're welcome, and welcome to the forum. BTW, if you want to be certain that a specific member sees your post, type ...Your welcome @Bobweiser.


----------

